# Possibly the best pushblock ever made



## woodsmithshop

I also have 2 of them, and they work very well, and much safer than all the other push blocks I have.


----------



## bayspt

I Love the one I have. Got my wife to buy it for me for Christmas.


----------



## rons

This is just about all I use. It is a very safe. They even have a video showing you all it can do.


----------



## Karson

I've got a couple of them and I've even taken them out of the box. Theya re a great tool


----------



## a1Jim

Good review


----------



## Schummie

I have the GRR-Ripper already for years and I find it a great and save tool, I use him always, `
when I'm after the sable saw (and that happens not a lot the last years)
It was one off the first things I bought in the US.

Thanks for your review.

Schummie.


----------



## DonFaulk0517

I too have two GRR-Rippers. I've had them for over 5 years now. Just to let you know… they now have an attachment to allow 1/8" strips to be cut. I haven't boughten the attachments yet,since my GRR-Rippers would need to be modified to accept the new plates (or spend more money to correct.


----------



## blackcherry

I've had one of mine for 4 or 5 years now and about a month ago I walk in to a tool store in New Lennox Il. and on a clearance rack I purchase one more for 5 bucks. Plus this is the upgraded version….great tool for the router table. Nice review thanks Blkcherry


----------



## gwurst

I have one and it is invaluable for ripping thin strips. Worth every penny.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Thanks for the review!
I have had one of these in my hands several times during visits to Woodcraft….but never bought one. It looks nice but like you said a little pricey, but the quality felt good.


----------



## longgone

They are definitely worth their cost. Quality is always the way to go. I have one I bought about a year ago and it is a big improvement over my shop made version.


----------



## SimonSKL

I have to cut a slot in a PVC pipe and this provides me with a safe way to do it.


----------



## woodsmithshop

Simon, I like that idea.


----------



## deucefour

Just got one, and I love it, you can also make a jointing bridge that seems to work well. the instructions are included in the package.


----------



## johnharris

I recently saw a really nice home made version of this gripper system somewhere. I just can't find it though. I have been searching for an hour now with no luck.

Can anyone help point me in the right direction?

Thanks!


----------



## boboswin

I was skeptical at first but after 3 years of use and a couple of new feet on mine I wuld not part with it .
It almost make the table saw a pleasure to use an comes in really handy for many routing chores.

*Simon* that tube slotting trick is a good one. I need to do some of this soon.


----------



## DJPeck

Here is my shop-made version of the Grr-Ripper:

The Rip-Snorter!


----------

